# Deadly Decoys



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Has anyone had one of these decoys in their hands yet. There was pricing on the webpage for a bit but now it is gone. Anyone Anyone at all???  :-? :lol:


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

Im not sure...i heard from someone who hunts with Tracy that they are really really nice decoys. I just hope the price doesnt jump to much. Orders were suppose to be starting on May 1st.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

As far as windsock type decoys go they are the cream of the crop. At least the few that I have seen.


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

this seem to be a poorly organized company. They have been promising to get more info on the web cite for over a month now and I have a feeling there going to jack their prices up. I would like to order them as much as anyone, but after what has happened i'm going to let a other people order them first and see if there is any problems and if there are problems what kind of customer service they give.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Here is the $64,000 dollar question: How do they compare to the Silosocks? These 2 new generation of socks seem to be getting the most attention lately, so am curious to hear from guys that have actaully used them both and what is eaches strong points are and waht their weak points are too.

Honest feed back--and not from Prostaffers, meaning an unbiased assessment sure would be nice. :beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Who makes this decoy?


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

I met Tracy and bought some of his "old" deoys that he used in the fields the past few years.
I had a chance to preview the new model that he will be putting out. The reason the price was pulled from the site was that he was meeting with the big boys, Cabelas, S.W., and BassPro. Of course those vendors want their fair share too so he would have had to up the price for everyone.
Now this was about a month ago so I do not know where he sits.
Let me tell you this.........as far as windsock style decoys go this was the best I have seen by far. The heads are the most realistic and the paint on the series is extremely well done. They will have a place in the market.
When all is said and done I hope all things turn out for Tracy and his endeavor. 
If you do not have the space for FB's this will be the way to go.


----------



## qep11 (Aug 21, 2005)

Sillosocks are the bread and butter of snow goose hunting!


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

> qep11Sillosocks are the bread and butter of snow goose hunting


Thanks for adding some informative info about deadly decoys, you are a great help................NOT
:roll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

Let me add some more detail.
He has specks, ducks, snows, blues, honkers. All of the heads, minus the ducks, are the same mold. Very life-like. The honker heads are very nicely flocked.
The backbone of the decoy is very sturdy. Nothing like the old backbone.
I did have a concern about them possibly breaking.
Like I said before, the painting on these decoys is nothing short of fabulous. They look as real as you can imagine. Add the heads to 25-30% of snows and you will have an awesome spread.
For the honkers, some movement always helps. These will add to a somewhat motionless spread if yo udon't have your fullbodies moving.
The ducks will appeal to people who want to field hunt the ducks, as I prefer to do. However, I have had many of my best duck hunts over a honker spread with a few spinners going. 
The reason he took the pricing off his website was to obtain a final price if he chooses to go with the big chains. Of course then the prices would go up so he is waiting to make his final decision on price.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The Deadly Decoys store is now up...

http://www.deadlydecoys.com/store/


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

FYI

All Deadly Decoys are on sale (21-31% off) while supplies last.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Almost 2 weeks later no one still can not tell us the differences between DD and SS decoys. So I'll ask again, what are each decoys strong points and weak points?


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

I thought I did in my last post. The DD are very realistically painted. The backbone is very sturdy and quite thick. It kind of reminds me of how a plastic hangar looks, wide in the middle and tapers near the end. These are much sturdier than a hangar!
The heads are incredible. Quite large, very lifelike. 
The blues painting is nearly identical to a mature blue goose.
His prices are going up soon. The headed blues will be going for $99.99 then. So if you want them, get them while you can before the increase.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I have some coming so we'll see how broke I am by hunting season if I really like them. They look damn nice.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

You are not on the same wave length as me.

I am looking for guys opinions that have used the 2, and compare them on their strengths/weaknesses in regards to each other.

Meaning on still winds, 15 MPH winds, an +25 winds, how do they behave? Any wear spots? Any unnatural noises? Which is easier to "inflate" and get a good looking body in calm winds?

Storage, does one take up more space? Are they easy to put up and take down, which is easier?

I am looking for practical usage expiereince comparision. :wink:


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

Well since no one other than Tracy has used them I will try to answer your questions.
These will take up more space than SS. These need virtually no wind and will still look good. They could easily kill snows on a windless day.
I did not notice any noises when he showed them to me.
These will be as easy as SS to deploy and take down.
Hope that helps.
For my .02 these are a better decoy than SS. Made tougher, better paint detail, great heads.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

i was wondering. i got 12 dozen deadly decoys and they are all upright heads? will that matter? or do you need some feeder looking ones?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I see you asked this in another thread so to answer your questions again, YES, it makes a difference. Get a sentry ratio of around 10%.

I will be running both Deadly Decoys AND SilloSocks this fall. I tested out some Deadly's this spring and I liked them. The pros of both are the same, but Sillosocks will store better and are lighter...but I think Deadlys will be more durable over a longer period of time.

I really don't think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

We just got out deadly decoys and I think they will be awsome!


----------



## ztrain (Jul 26, 2006)

I went on my first spring snow goose hunts last spring with Tracy. It was awsome even over last years spreads. Looking at his updated website my dad and I have our dates set in stone. I am looking forward to hunting over his new DD spreads and I am sure our group could of shot more birds this last spring because 10 yards closer on 10 or more groups would of put a lot more meat in the freezer, if 178 birds for 3 days was not enough :beer: . Huge numbers for me but the wind was a big help to keep the other wind socks looking good, but in turn we only had one good shot before the snows caught the wind. DD will not pull every group in but I am confident they will pull them for more in your face action on those good days. Since I find my self packing more and more for canadas I am going to look at DD real hard when availiable for canada geese. Easier to pack than full bodies, shells, and will work better than card board cuts out on the public dirt. After meeting with Tracy he enjoys waterfowl hunting with a very realistic veiw to other hunters.


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

Does deadly decoys have a feeder style decoy?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

No, just headless.


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

thanks chris


----------

